# Planning to get UAE work permit and might require frequent visits to saudi..



## bhanusagar (Mar 1, 2013)

Friends,

I may be getting a work visa for Dubai through our company, but I will have to travel to Saudi frequently atleast once in a month for a week or more.

Can anyone suggest me what kind of UAE work permit will help me better to get Saudi visit visa whenever required. We have a partner who can provide me visit sponsored visa. 

How many days it will take to get Saudi visit visa for UAE Residents.


----------

